# Corn Whiskey Wine



## pbrblue (May 9, 2010)

I just bottled a new batch of Corn Whiskey wine and I'll be starting a new batch near the end of July. Is anyone interested in seeing the progress? If so I'll post the pictures of each step.It's a really great wine and about the least expensive type to make,but the starch clearing is a pain!


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2010)

YES...WE WANT PICTURES !!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2010)

Interested!


----------



## Goodfella (May 9, 2010)

For sure


----------



## intoxicating (May 9, 2010)

So, does it taste like corn whiskey? What's in it? I am having trouble imagining what it tastes like.


----------



## pbrblue (May 10, 2010)

It's kinda' like a chardonay. Rather light. The alcohol is bumped up to 13 - 14% so be carefull. It will kick your butt if you don't watch it.


----------



## Wade E (May 10, 2010)

Sounds very nice.


----------



## Boyd (May 10, 2010)

Tried some of that in Panama.

I don't think they knew what they were doing.

Milk colored and raw. Liked to spit it clear across the road we were building.

They all had a good laugh.


----------



## pbrblue (May 10, 2010)

As soon as I get some extra time I'll post the pic's from the batch I just bottled. I make it for my wife "what's her name". She drinks the wine and is VERY picky. Needless to say she didn't care for the carrot wine I did a few years ago. Although I made a new batch last year just for the heck of it and she agreed to try it with an open mind. It'll be ready next month. 
P. S. Don't bother making potato wine. It's only good for cleaning toilets! I KNOW!


----------



## intoxicating (May 11, 2010)

I don't know about straight potato wine, but my recipe for Brandywine had potatoes, and cracked wheat, and oranges




and lemons,



and malt,



and it is coming out fantastic.



Straight potatoes would be just boring.



I hear tomato wine and onion wine are novel, too. I made a batch of tomato jam, from an OLD family recipe, and it was better than I expected.

But if the potato wine does a good job on the toilets...might be worth making a batch.


----------



## pbrblue (May 31, 2010)

I can't put up any pictures. I don't know why. HTTP Error. If any one knows how I can fix it let me know.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 31, 2010)

The best thing to do is post them on photobucket and then post the link here


----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Wade E (May 31, 2010)

It worked for me. The file should be under 150kb which usually requires resizing and it can not have commas, hyphens or any of that stuff and should be Jpeg, or gif.


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, I finally have 30 minutes to spare to try this again. This is the 4th time I tried this. Joined photobucket. If I kew the TIME and expense this was going to be I wouldn't even have mentioned it. If the pctures go through great. (I don't know how to do it ) If not, well then It will be a week or more untill I have more time. So far 3+ hours to do this.


















I don't believe it something worked!!!!!! Although everything is backwards there is the carboy of corn whiskey. The fermention table which was my wife's "potting bench" which she didn't use for 4 years. Now it's mine. The bottled "product". I've been using some of these bottles for 8+ years. The lable. It's color coded for the year. (these bottles set for a year before use.That way I can tell by the year what is ready). And the "wine room". Used to be a cold cellar but was never used as that. WOW I don't believe it. I spent weeks trying to do this!


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 11, 2010)

OK. I'm done. Nothing happened.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2010)

pbrblue said:


> OK. I'm done. Nothing happened.


 Once you post pictures on here, you cannot mess with them or move them around on Photobucket.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Do a search on uploading photos. Masta- a former administrator did a good job showing how to upload the files. It is slow on here, but they do load. The files must be under 150k as Wade says and you cant use special characters. If you have Google Chrome, they load much faster. Here is a link to Masta's post.
http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514&amp;KW=upload+pictures&amp;PID=33892#33892


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2010)

Photo bucket works better but like Runningwolf said you cant delete them from Photobucket or move them or the link becomes no good. Using the downloader on this site takes a little longer and the file usually has to be downsized requiring a picture resizer. If you are interested in this free resizer respond to this post, if you would like me to put the pics up for you pm me and ill do it for you no problem.


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 12, 2010)

The first 3 times I tried it I did it exactly that way. Although the 1st. time the size was too big so I had to spend an hour re-sizing. Then find time to postagain. How the heck do I get them from photobucket to here? When I tried I'd right click, pick copy. Came back yo the message and pasted. Everything looked great. But when I posted it nothing came up. Let me try another one again. No more time left


----------



## Wade E (Jun 12, 2010)

There you go and that wine is crystal clear!


----------



## vcasey (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow that was worth the wait - nice and clear. So what's the recipe?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2010)

Is that wine or distilled spirits in that carboy. Heck I got to get get my windex out as my carboys aren't that clear empty! LOL


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll put up the recipe when I staret the next batch when local corn comes in. Then I can post a few pictures of each step (I hope). I don't know why the last picture worked but it did. It's a bit large but I don't know how to change it. So it is what it is. I'll try to send some more now. Go back to the explanations I typed in for the pictures before. I'm tired of re-typing everything if this doesn't work.


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 13, 2010)

Try again!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 13, 2010)

By golly now you have it!


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 15, 2010)

this sounds interesting and I'm trying to figure out what corn whiskey wineis - is itbasicallya corn wine or do you actually include whiskey?


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm betting on just (a lot) of cut corn, sugar, water and yeast!


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't have the recipe in front of me but if I remember right it's just about the same as corn wine with a bunch of peppercorns thrown in the mix when it is fermenting. That gives it a bit more taste. I tried both and I think the corn whiskey wine tastes better. When I start a new batch I'll put up the recipe and pictures of each step. I got the recipe from the "purple" book. It's such a pain getting it to clear. That last batch still had a little haze to it but I didn't think it was bad enough to start the clearing process again. Besides every time it's racked you have to add a bit of water to top it off. That cut's down on the alcohol content. We wouldn't want to do that!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2010)

Try using more pectic enzyme next time, it usually will remove a stubborn haze and the additional enzymes will settle out with no taste at all.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 15, 2010)

i may have missed it..whats the alc % on that white lightning?


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 16, 2010)

The last 2 batches was 13%. I don't remember any problems with fermentation stopping. I could probably push it to 13.5% but I had a problem with a 13% batch of apple wine I had for thanksgiving dinner last year. I didn't remember eating.


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll write that down to try it. What do you think....twice as much?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 16, 2010)

twice as much?


----------



## pbrblue (Jun 16, 2010)

Twice as much pectic enzyme? Was the question


----------



## Lilocsprings (Jun 19, 2017)

*Crown whisky wine*

Following. I like whisky


----------



## Arne (Jun 20, 2017)

Lilocsprings said:


> Following. I like whisky



Got a sneaking hunch the guy is not going to reply. The thread is 7 years since anybody else posted on it. Arne.


----------

